# wie macht ihr euer anfutter?



## Fabi_ (12. September 2009)

hi
ich hätte mal ne frage:
wie macht ihr euer anfutter?
ich hab chon bei der suchfunktion gesuhct aba nix gefunden
aba ich habe schonmal en reuept gefunden
1/2 eimer voll paniermehl
1 oder 1/2 päckchen vanillezucker
ne hand voll partikelköder un 
dann mit bischen wasser anfeuchten
ihr könnt mir ja verbesserungs vorlschäge machen oder so
würde mich freuen

mfg fabi_


----------



## fisherb00n (12. September 2009)

*AW: wie macht ihr euer anfutter?*

Nimm 1/2 Paniermehl und 1/2 Bisquitmehl (Keksmehl)
Auf ein kg kannst du dann 5 Päckchen Vanillinzucker 100 g normalen Zucker und einen EL Salz tun...
Als Partikel packst du Haferflocken mit rein...

Schau mal hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=150704


----------



## Fabi_ (12. September 2009)

*AW: wie macht ihr euer anfutter?*

danke werd ich glei mal ausprobieren xD
mfg fabi_


----------



## piZ (12. September 2009)

*AW: wie macht ihr euer anfutter?*

Hab letzte Woche ne neue Mischung ausprobiert.
50%Paniermehl
25%Pistancino(gibts in fast jedem Angelladen)
25%Maismehl

Hab mit dem gut gefangen.
Von Rotaugen und Rotfedern über Karpfen und eine Schleie


----------



## Fabi_ (12. September 2009)

*AW: wie macht ihr euer anfutter?*

gutgut:m
haste keine partikel köder reingemischt?


----------



## piZ (14. September 2009)

*AW: wie macht ihr euer anfutter?*

äh doch
sojasamen und hartmaisschrot


----------



## Fabi_ (14. September 2009)

*AW: wie macht ihr euer anfutter?*

aha xD
un mais oda maden?
des tun ja manche au rein


----------



## Angler-Flo (14. September 2009)

*AW: wie macht ihr euer anfutter?*

Ich gebe zu meinem Selbstgemachten Futter Semmelbrösel, Maismehl oder Maisschrot, Vanillezucker. 
Oder Kakaopulver und dann nur normalen Zucker ... Menge ist ganz nach Gefühl. 
Als Partikelfutter nutze ich auch Haferflocken ... 
zum anrühren kann man auch mal einen Schluck Spezi oder Eistee oder so nehmen ... natürlich nicht nur ... nur ein paar Tröpfchen.


----------



## Angler-Flo (14. September 2009)

*AW: wie macht ihr euer anfutter?*

Wenn ich es angerührt habe, tu ich auch Dosenmais und Maden mit rein ... Somit kann der Mais evtl. noch etwas den Geschmack vom Futterannehmen oder es kann sich abgleichen, und die Maden halten das futter flockig ... dann verklumpt es nicht


----------



## Michael 85 (21. September 2009)

*AW: wie macht ihr euer anfutter?*

Was fütter ihr damit an? Karpfen?


----------



## milkyway009 (21. September 2009)

*AW: wie macht ihr euer anfutter?*

Ich würde da mal Konzentrate aus dem Angelfachgeschäfft nehmen und die einfach 1:2 bis 1:3 mit paniermehl mischen, dazu kannst du noch geröstete Hanfsamen nehmen und etwas Mais wenn du Karpfen anfüttern willst. Ich persönlich mische immer noch halbe und ganze Boilis mit ein um die Rüssler an meine Stelle zu bekommen.|bla: Mit dem Wasser sparsam sein und nicht zu nass machen damit es auch schön am Grund aufgeht oder schon an der Wasseröberfläche zu einem Futterteppich zerplatz/zerfällt.


----------



## valentinoxy (22. September 2009)

*AW: wie macht ihr euer anfutter?*

also meine top mischung für den sommer 

zutaten:
1 kg paniermehl
3 kg polenta 
1/2 kg weizengries
1/2 kg haferflocken oder hafermark
2 Dosen mais 
1 vanilleschote (ganz wichtig)
4 packungen vanillezucker
1/2 liter maden 
1 1/2 liter wasser

alle zutaten bis auf die maden, vanilleschote und vanillezucker im trockenen zustand in einen kübel gut verühren,wasser zum kochen bringen,  kochendem wasser vanillemark und vanillezucker beifügen und dann trocken masse damit unterständigen rühren (am besten mit elektrischen rührstab für fliesenkleber) überbrühen!
abkühlen lassen und maden beifügen 

im winter selbes rezept nur statt vanillezucker und vanilleschote muschelfleisch (gibts in dosen im supermarkt) oder lachsöl beimengen


----------



## Fabi_ (22. September 2009)

*AW: wie macht ihr euer anfutter?*

gutes anfutter *daumendrück*
________________________
petri an alle angler
fabi_


----------



## Trout Hunter (29. September 2009)

*AW: wie macht ihr euer anfutter?*

Denk bitte immer daran, es heißt wirklich nur anfüttern nicht füttern! baller nicht zu viel in das Gewässer

1. Das wasser verdreckt, wenn alle angler ihre plätze vollknallen mit futter sinkt schnell die Qualität des wassers!!! Die Fische kommen nicht hinterher mit dem ganzen futter. und denkt daran das was sie alles zu sich nehmen muss auch irgendwo wieder hin?... 

2. Die Fische sollen gelockt werden also fahr lieber 2-3-4 zu deinem platz und wirf ein wenig zum anfüttern ins wasser...


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (29. September 2009)

*AW: wie macht ihr euer anfutter?*

Ich fütter irgentwie nie an nur beim karpfenangeln, aber ich fütter an wenn ich an einem gewässer angel das ich nicht kenne meistens mit folgender mischunganiermehl,Vanillearoma,Maden,Mais fertisch! Das Mischverhältnis mach ich nach gefühl wie gut es aussieht. habe auch noch andere Rezepte die ich hier nicht so gerne sagen möchte...und nicht alle fische mögen das gleiche wie woanders!


----------



## Fabi_ (29. September 2009)

*AW: wie macht ihr euer anfutter?*

aber komm sag mal bidde diene "geheim"rezepte ;-D


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (29. September 2009)

*AW: wie macht ihr euer anfutter?*

Das hättest du wohl gern. Nee nee das sag ich nicht...|rolleyes


----------



## atja93 (30. September 2009)

*AW: wie macht ihr euer anfutter?*

also ich aknn dir eines der ebsten gebn so hab ich bei uns auf franken cup fische gefangen  aber du bräuchstes dazu ein mixxer

nimmst erstma sone packung toast brot die im mixxer zu feinen bröseln machen
 dann paniermehl , maismehl, maisgries , haferflocken, vanillen aroma dies fläschchen 3 stück  vanillenzucker, hart gries weichgrieß zucker und des allerbeste frolic mit pelletzs im mixxer zu feinen bröseln auch machen das alles dann vermischen du aknnst alles nahc gefühl machen ich mahc nicht viel weil es von dem futter mit bissla scho klappt dann meien 2 karpfen fangen un heim


----------



## Honeyball (30. September 2009)

*AW: wie macht ihr euer anfutter?*



atja93 schrieb:


> also ich aknn dir eines der ebsten gebn so hab ich bei uns auf franken cup fische gefangen  aber du bräuchstes dazu ein mixxer
> 
> nimmst erstma sone packung toast brot die im mixxer zu feinen bröseln machen
> dann paniermehl , maismehl, maisgries , haferflocken, vanillen aroma dies fläschchen 3 stück  vanillenzucker, hart gries weichgrieß zucker und des allerbeste frolic mit pelletzs im mixxer zu feinen bröseln auch machen das alles dann vermischen du aknnst alles nahc gefühl machen ich mahc nicht viel weil es von dem futter mit bissla scho klappt dann meien 2 karpfen fangen un heim



Hallo, Du bist neu hier, deshalb von mir eine Bitte:

Wenn es Dir möglich ist, bitte ich Dich, Deine Beiträge vor dem Absenden zu korrigieren, statt sie mit so vielen Tippfehlern und Buchstabendrehern abzusenden. Das erleichtert allen hier das Lesen, genau so, wie der gelegentliche Gebrauch von Satzzeichen.


----------



## zesch (30. September 2009)

*AW: wie macht ihr euer anfutter?*

500 Gramm Schweineleber + 2 Dosen Seefischfutter für die Katze (Ja)

in den Mixer mit ner ordentlichen Prise Salz

+ 1KG Paniermehl zum glatten knetigem festen Teig verarbeiten...

2 Tage ruhen lassen...

beim Angeln ~ halbe Diabolos, etwas spitzer ~ ca. Faustgroß daraus formen

diese Form sinkt schnell ab...

anstatt Leber gehen auch 2 große Matjes ....

reinwerfen: mind. 8m - 5m vor der eigentlichen Angelstelle (Fliesgewässer, rechts nach links)

das reicht schon....

Ihr werdet sehen: der erste Biss kommt auf der ganz linken Rute...

Gruß
zesch


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (30. September 2009)

*AW: wie macht ihr euer anfutter?*

ich glaub für meinen geschmack nen zu starker geruch im kühlschrank


----------



## Trout Hunter (30. September 2009)

*AW: wie macht ihr euer anfutter?*

fürs anfüttern auf karpfen würde ich einfach mal folgendes tun...

kurz bevor du zu deinem angelplatz fährst einfach mal den klumpen in Milch tun! der saugt sich wenig voll und gibt dann eine schöne wolke von sich ab... das lockt die karpfen gut an! 

wichtig ist das du mit dem köder angelst mit dem du auch anfütterst 

du kannst sonst auch einfach ein paar boilies ins wasser feuern! aber bitte nicht so übertrieben viele macht nur das wasser dreckig!

die idee mit der leber find ich ganz witzig... würde ich aber net machen^^ sorry... 

Petri ...


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (30. September 2009)

*AW: wie macht ihr euer anfutter?*

@trout hunter
musst bedenken. Wenn ich z.b. 25kg anfutter in ein 200ha see werfe ist es eigentlich egal (außer es sitzen jeden tag 10 angler und werfen viel rein) , aber wenn ich die menge öfters in ein 2ha see werfe siehts anders aus...


----------



## Fabi_ (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wie macht ihr euer anfutter?*

hab mir sonen kleinen futterkorb gekuaft ca. 8cm lang un ca. 12 g schwer. der is mit laufdingens. mit dem sollte man naatürlich auf grundfischen aber erkennt man da noch die bisse???????


----------



## Kanye17 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wie macht ihr euer anfutter?*

klar erkennt man da die Bisse 
12gr sind eingentlich ziehmlich wenig 
Wirst 100Pro auch kleinere Fische erkennen ^^

mfg
Kanye17


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wie macht ihr euer anfutter?*

danke ;-D


----------



## Matt Hayes (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wie macht ihr euer anfutter?*

Hallo Fabi,

meinst du einen Spiralfutterkorb?
So einen habe ich auch.
Die eigenen sich hervorragend für Winkelpicker und leichte Feederruten weil sie so wenig WG haben.
Allerdings ist die Bisserkennung nicht so stark wie bei normalen Futterkörben.
Gerade zur kälteren Jahreszeit beißen die Friedfische nicht so kräftig an.
Die Bisse kann man natürlich dennoch erkennen, vielleicht wäre aber ein normaler Futterkorb besser geeignet.

MfG


----------



## Fabi_ (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wie macht ihr euer anfutter?*

ja genau so einen mein ich^^ probier ihn jetzt auch mal in den herbstferien aus ;-D


----------



## -Kevin- (1. November 2009)

*AW: wie macht ihr euer anfutter?*

Haferflocken, Mai, ein bisschen Paniermehl, Tortenboden


----------



## Möchtegernprofi (2. November 2009)

*AW: wie macht ihr euer anfutter?*

Servus Anglerfreunde
ich weiß nicht warum ihr euch so einen kopf über die futtermischung machts....
bei uns ist des ganz leicht 3 gute hände voll hartem mais ... (bissi kochen sonst ist nicht gut für den karpfen) und 3-4 tage lang zur gleichen tageszeit anfüttern und dann die fische raus peitschen. 
hab sehr gute erfahrung mit diesen fischpellets gemacht stinken wie die sau und man hat keinen lästigen beifang (rotfeder und co.)


----------



## Borg (2. November 2009)

*AW: wie macht ihr euer anfutter?*

Mein Standard-Anfutter-Rezept:

2 kg Rotaugen-Mix (Eigenmischung meines Tackle-Dealers)
1 Kg Brassen-Mix (Eigenmischung meines Tackle-Dealers)
1 Kg Zamatarro Schwarzer Peter
10 Päckchen Vanillin-Zucker
ca. 200 Gr. Zucker
1/2 Liter Maden

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Hümpfi (21. November 2009)

*AW: wie macht ihr euer anfutter?*

Wenn ich nurso mal an mein Hausgewässer gehe Fische ich so einfach wie möglich.
Ich Fische dann nen Mix aus:
Paniermehl,
Maismehl,
PV1 Collant,
Erde/Lehm
und Partikeln/Lebendfutter.
Wenn ich auf Wettkämpfen oder Training bin Fische ich:
Van De Eyden Silver,
Van De Eyden Gold.

mfg


----------



## mic2603 (25. November 2009)

*AW: wie macht ihr euer anfutter?*

Was ich gerne mache is ins Anfutter noch eine Knoblauchzehe reinreiben. Klingt komisch is aber der Bringer auf Karpfen !!!


----------



## carphunter667 (29. November 2009)

*AW: wie macht ihr euer anfutter?*

Ein guter Standart Method-Mix (Grundfutter):

250g Maismehr grob
250g Paniermehl
200g Kokosflocken
150g Haselnussmehl
100g Fischmehl
2 Päckchen Vanillezucker
+ Aromen (Melasse oder Flavours)

oder einfacher kauf dir einen fertigen Method Mix (am anfang is das zu Empfehlen... mit der Zeit wirst du dann zwangsweise anfangen zu Mischen)

Ich fische sehr gerne den Fish-Method Mix von Best-Baits


----------



## atja93 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: wie macht ihr euer anfutter?*

das mit dem knoblauch klappt wirklich, hab auf eine ganze chinaknoblauch zehe einen aal gefangen am Tag sogar :
 aber ein preiswertes und gutes anfutter ist 
Waffelmehl bekommst du bei ner Mühle 50kg= 20€ ,das zahl ich immer
Maismehl auch aus der mühle kosten 50kg= 25€
un dann maispellets bzw mais kosten 20kg 12€
ja und das reicht eigenlich kannst auch noch weng vanille zucker nei tun oder haferflocken un dann kommste ganz günstig dafon, des kilo futter nicht einmahl 50ct un ist auch ein burner bei mir im verein,


----------



## atja93 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: wie macht ihr euer anfutter?*



carphunter667 schrieb:


> Ein guter Standart Method-Mix (Grundfutter):
> 
> 250g Maismehr grob
> 250g Paniermehl
> ...


 nimmst du die melasse die man zum shisha rauchen benutzt???


----------



## Angellöwe (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: wie macht ihr euer anfutter?*



Fabi_ schrieb:


> aha xD
> un mais oda maden?
> des tun ja manche au rein


 Hallo,wenn Du nicht gerade beim Wettkamf bist,brauchst Du keine Maden reintun,oder nur 1 Schachtel für 1 Euro.Gruß Günter!#6


----------



## Knigge007 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: wie macht ihr euer anfutter?*



atja93 schrieb:


> also ich aknn dir eines der ebsten gebn so hab ich bei uns auf franken cup fische gefangen  aber du bräuchstes dazu ein mixxer
> 
> nimmst erstma sone packung toast brot die im mixxer zu feinen bröseln machen
> dann paniermehl , maismehl, maisgries , haferflocken, vanillen aroma dies fläschchen 3 stück  vanillenzucker, hart gries weichgrieß zucker und des allerbeste frolic mit pelletzs im mixxer zu feinen bröseln auch machen das alles dann vermischen du aknnst alles nahc gefühl machen ich mahc nicht viel weil es von dem futter mit bissla scho klappt dann meien 2 karpfen fangen un heim




Der mit Abstand beste Mix im ganzen Fred.....#q#q#q

Wenn ichs so mache brauch ich mir die Mühe garnicht machen und einfach von jedem ohne abzuwiegen irgendwas reinmachen....naja muss jeder selber wissen
********************************************


OP mit verschiedenen Partikeln/Mehlen usw,... kannst auch etwas selektiver rein auf Karpfen fischen gibt einiges was die Weissfische nicht mögen.

Hier ein ganz nützlicher Link mit genügend Rezepten: http://freenet-homepage.de/ernst-spangenberger/boilie.htm

Hier ne Tabelle wo die ganzen Proteinwerte drin stehen...man soll seine Fische ja nur anlocken und nicht vollstopfen deshalb ists ratsam erstmal zu schauen welche Sachen stopfen und welche eher nicht aber da wird ja teilweise auch in meinem ersten Link drauf eingegangen.

hier  http://carphunter.chapso.de/wie-mache-ich-boilies-selbst-s231312.html

Rezepte solltest mit Google mehr als genug finden,manche Ködern Hunderfutter(Frolic) ans Haar oder machen daraus einen Teigmix usw,....


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: wie macht ihr euer anfutter?*

ich mach eig. viele haferflocken paar erdnüsse dann mais iein grundfutter dann thunfisch aus der dose dann garnelen vllt paar fischige boilies. das müsste eig klappen.


----------



## Knigge007 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: wie macht ihr euer anfutter?*

Ich werd mir mein Anfutter so herstellen wie in der Januar Ausgabe der F&F Matze Koch gezeigt hat.

also Hartmais mit Weizenkörner was die Verdauung der Karpfen anregt weil Mais alleine stopft ja wie Harry und Haferflocken dazu oder das gleiche ohne Haferflocken,aber da kann man ja flexibel sein und auch mal irgendwelche Bohnen mit reinmachen oder sonst was.

Zum das ganze aufwerten kommen dann irgendwelche Aromen wie Gewürze, ne flasche Maggi,ne Packung geriebenen Pfeffer,paar Gramm Lebkuchengewürz usw,...... hier kann man ja Tausende Aromas reinmachen ist jedem selbst überlassen.

Pro Teppich den ich auslege mach ich eine gute Hand Boilies mit rein,so haben se noch ein paar Leckerlies,das reicht und so hab ich zum anlocken nen super billigen Mix.

Kann mir das nicht leisten das ich pro anfüttern 10€ und mehr zu versenken,das geht auf keinen Fall!
Und wie man sieht fängt man auch wunderbar mit solchen Hartmais/bissle Boilie Mixen.


----------



## mic2603 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: wie macht ihr euer anfutter?*



atja93 schrieb:


> das mit dem knoblauch klappt wirklich, hab auf eine ganze chinaknoblauch zehe einen aal gefangen am Tag sogar :
> aber ein preiswertes und gutes anfutter ist
> Waffelmehl bekommst du bei ner Mühle 50kg= 20€ ,das zahl ich immer
> Maismehl auch aus der mühle kosten 50kg= 25€
> ...


 

guter Witz diese Knoblauchzehe soll am ja auch ins Anfutter reiben und nicht am Haken Präsentieren !!!


----------



## Knacky (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: wie macht ihr euer anfutter?*

hallo

ich fütter im winter mit paniermehl,zucker und vanillinzucker an..(süß)
im sommer mit paniermehl und anis..wenn man die nase an den eimer hält muss es gut nach anis riechen..
manche läden haben kein anis (sky,penny und co.)
da musste ich auf pernod zurückgreifen (franz. anisschnaps) 
für weißfisch ist das wunderbar..

ich zerschredder mais mit einem saftshaker um schleie anzufüttern.
man kann auch noch zerschnittene würmer beimischen.

wer die biotonne kennt und wie ich keine hemmungen hat ihre maden im sommer als köder zu benutzen fängt auf jeden fall was ;-)

mein kumpel geht noch weiter..der hat sich eine alte mülltonne neben seinen kompost gestellt und hängt fleischlappen rein und puhlt da nach 1bis2 wochen riesige fleischmaden raus..

für mich ist schon das anködern der biester eine qual weil die so stinken
aber es lohnt sich..man muss nicht anfüttern und es "knallt" alles drauf vom rotauge bis zum kleineren hecht!

fragt einfach mal eure großväter..nicht alle sagen nur "wurm"


----------

